# Bevels height question



## Heli (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi,

So, something else that I’m not clear with. I’m trying to understand how high are bevels ground on a standard Gyuto.

Are they like a FFG, all the way to the spine, then convexed near the edge?

If not where do they stop?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kbright (Nov 5, 2020)

I don't think that there is a "standard" gyuto grind. Full flat grinds can be sticky. Also, many chef knives are a hard core steel clad with a different softer steel, and the position of the transition above the edge is important. Some people are doing an S grind, and @Kippington did a pretty amazing chevron hook grind that was a passaround knife. Use the search function to find many discussions about blade grinds, pros and cons.


----------



## McMan (Nov 5, 2020)

Find the thread by @Kippington on gyuto bevels/profiles. Problem solved. Many pictures as well. It's a great thread.


----------



## Heli (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks guys, I found his thread.


----------

